# Xorg und zwei Mäuse

## sicus

Hallo,

ich habe versucht 2 Mäuse getrennt mit Xorg zu betreiben (bitte fragt nicht wieso, akzeptert einfach die Tatsache dass ich es brauche). Der Versuch scheiterte aus unerfindlichen gründen. Erstmal das System an sich:

2x USB Maus angeschlossen. beide wurden richtig erkannt.

Maus1 hat /dev/input/mouse0 bekommen. wenn ich ein cat darauf mache seh ich die reaktion auf der console wenn ich diese maus bewege.

Maus2 hat /dev/input/mouse1 bekommen. funktionirt ebenfalls wenn ich das device file cate. 

/dev/input/mice macht erwartungsgemäß die ausgabe für beide mäuse. verwende ich in der xorg.conf nun /dev/input/mice sind beide mäuse benutzbar. Hier ein Auszug aus der xorg.conf (nur die maus betreffende stellen, alles andere habe ich weggelassen):

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" 1280 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

```

Jetzt will ich nur eine Maus betreiben. ich habe also 2 InputDevices angelegt, je eines für jede maus:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" 1280 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

EndSection

```

Im ServerLayout ist jetzt "Mouse1" eingetragen, also die maus die an /dev/input/mouse1 hängt. starte ich den XServer kann ich diese Maus verwenden, die andere (Mouse0) nicht. dieses verhalten ist korrekt. Jetzt will ich die andere Maus verwenden (Mouse0), Ich habe also die Zeile im ServerLayout geändert:

```

InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

```

Jetzt startet der XServer jedoch nichtmehr. in der XOrg Log steht "/dev/input/mouse0 no such file or directory". dieses device existiert jedoch. wie oben bereits erwähnt reagiert es auch auf die maus (cat auf das device file).

Wo liegt mein denkfehler? wieso funktioniert Mouse1 seperat aber Mouse0 nicht?

Habe auch schon mit der "CorePointer" Option rungespielt. Mouse0 bekam

```

Option "CorePointer"

```

und Mouse1

```

Option "SendCoreEvent" "true"

```

brachte jedoch keine änderung. auch wenn ich "CorePointer" im serverlayout weglasse ändert sich nichts.

Hat jemand erfahrung damit? ich wäre für jede hilfe dankbar.

Gruß

Markus

----------

## musv

Vielleicht wäre das der Zeitpunkt für Dich, Dein System auf Hal umzustellen. Denn da regelt der HAL-Daemon die ganzen Eingabegeräte. Aus der xorg.conf kannst du dann die Mouse-Section ganz rauslöschen.

----------

## sicus

und wie steuer ich dann wann welche maus zum einsatz kommt? z.B. wenn ich eine multiseat konfiguration mache muss ich ja festlegen welche maus auf welchem layout rennt

----------

## Finswimmer

 *sicus wrote:*   

> und wie steuer ich dann wann welche maus zum einsatz kommt? z.B. wenn ich eine multiseat konfiguration mache muss ich ja festlegen welche maus auf welchem layout rennt

 

Das machst du mit Evdev.

http://rafb.net/p/Ks01rZ88.html

Dann kanst du über ServerLayout $Name, den gewünschten Head starten.

Da sitze ich nämlich auch gerade dran. Also weniger am Multiseat als am bequemen Umschalten zwischen Multiseat und Xinerama.

----------

## sicus

danke, das hat mir weitergeholfen. hab jetzt mal etwas mit HAL rumgespielt, zwar noch nicht wegen der beiden mäuse, aber allgemien. 

habe meinen eeepc 1000H auf HAL umgestellt damit der den X11 mit input devices versorgt. klappt schon recht gut, nur klappt das "Emulate3buttons" nicht. Bisher wurde der 3. Mausbutton emuliert indem ich links+rechts gleichzeitig gedrückt hab, das macht er nichtmehr, habe jedoch diese Option eingetragen. hat einer ne idee woran das liegen kann? was HAL betrifft bin ich komplett anfänger. 

vorgegangen bin ich wie musv vorgeschlagen hat. habe alles was maus und auch tastatur betrifft aus der xorg.conf rausgehauen und das ganze in die /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi eingetragen. diese schaut jetzt wie folgt aus:

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

    <device>

        <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

            <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

            <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">evdev</merge>

            <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">de</merge>

            <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbVariant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

            <merge key="input.x11_options.CustomKeycodes" type="string">on</merge>

            <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

            <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

        </match>

        <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

            <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

            <match key="input.product" string="Logitech Wheel Mouse">

                <merge key="input.x11_options.Emulate3Buttons" type="string">yes</merge>

                <merge key="input.x11_options.CorePointer" type="string">yes</merge>

                <merge key="input.x11_options.ZAxisMapping" type="string">4 5</merge>

            </match>

        </match>

    </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

(ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich für dieses HAL zeugs nen eigenen Thread aufmachen soll. ist vom thema her nicht das selbe wie mein eingangsposting, jedoch führten die antworten auf dieses thema)

----------

